# Seasoning a Propane Grill



## mrlederman (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey, all.

The wife just got me a three burner gas grill with a side burner for my birthday. I was curious as to what you guys think is the best way to season your propane grill?


----------



## linguica (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't think any seasoning is required. I would wash all food contact surfaces, then set all burners on high for 15 minutes to burn off any production line oils. That's it.


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 22, 2013)

X2, except I would let it go about an hour on high after washing out. Would not mess with the side burner, it will be fine.


----------



## mrlederman (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2013)

It might depend on the brand of grill. Mine did come with instructions to run on high for a hour. Then after cooling to coat all the grills with vegetable oil (we used flax seed) and run on high until it quit smoking. Just like seasoning a cast iron pan. We have no stick issues at all!


----------



## mrlederman (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I put all the burners on high and let it go far about 20 minutes or so. Afterwards, I turned one burner on high and the others off and used my thermometer to see my indirect heat temps on different parts of the grill for another 20 minutes or so. I will burn some vegetable oil off next, and I think I will be good to go.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2013)

If you can find it use flax seed oil. Most health food stores have it. Puts the best non-stick surface on the metal.


----------



## mrlederman (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I will check Whole Foods around here.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 25, 2013)

Our whole foods has it! Season your cast iron with it too, you won't regret it!


----------



## mrlederman (Feb 26, 2013)

I will definitely give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## gary morritos (Aug 6, 2016)

I searched a 1/2 dozen threads as I assembled mine. 

The prevailing theory is to use vegetable oil, or "PAM", and I saw a few guys mixing THAT with some good old bacon grease for flavor (or nostalgia) . . .  If you have some sitting around.  

If you DO run out and cook a pound of bacon just for this preparation, let me know, I love bacon.

Of course, FIRST clean all your cooking surfaces, I ran mine thru the dishwasher . . .

One Army Vet suggested using a paint brush, and just COAT EVERYTHING on the INSIDE surface: the burners, the heat shields, the pan, UNDERSIDE of the lid . . . EVERYTHING. 

Don't sweat the side burner.

Then turn her up to high until she squirms & spasms, then AFTER she stops smoking, settle her back down to a simmer for 15-30 minutes, for some after-play. . . .   ;)   (If only women were so easy to please.)

OBVIOUSLY:  MAKE SURE you don't have any large puddles of oil/grease pooling BEFORE you light 'er up, unless she enjoys fireworks.

(Some like a little slap here & there, or a tug on the hair . . . )

Mine's stainless, so I'll coat the outside with WD-40 before I settle her down for a smoke and revise the "hunny-do" list.


----------



## krex1010 (Aug 7, 2016)

Honestly most grills don't need to be seasoned before use...larger smoker made from heavy and essentially unfinished steel do so they don't rust but most store bought gas and charcoal cookers (like webers) are made of finished metal....webers come with a porcelain coating.  These surfaces won't rust unless you damage the coating....that doesn't mean that some "seasoning" doesn't help them settle into temps better and seal up better but they don't need to be seasoned before use. I wipe the insides with a damp paper towel and start cooking, always worked well on my kettles and wsm's.  The light grease coating that build up from cooking definitely helps out but it isn't needed to be there, I see people talking about seasoning a wsm by cooking cheap meats that they will then not eat...just to season the cooker....silliness


----------

